# Resetting an eclipse head unit



## stretch (Mar 31, 2004)

I have an eclipes cd3421 that I had gotten from a friend and i need to know if i am able to reset it. When i power the unit up it jumps into secrity mode and will not let me do anything. If anybody can help please reply.


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

same shit just happend to me...u have to call the 800 number and get a claim number then send them a money order for 25 bucks and ship the head unit to either cali ot new york whatevers closer and then it will take them 7-10 business days to fix it...i just got back from the store to ship mine out...its a pain in the ass so when i get mine back im not going to program the esn so it wont happen again


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YOU GOT TO LOVE THOSE MOFOS!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WORST NIGHTMARE FOR A THIEF


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

fuck that i dont give a fuck if someone steals my cd player i still wont have it but it wont work for them either BUT it just makes it a pain in the ass for me everytime i disconnect my battery


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah that would be pain in the ass, but thats just something that the company wanted to do, to make you feel better about it not working for anyone else, but i think they still are the best cd players out on the market regardless of that safety feature.


----------



## stretch (Mar 31, 2004)

would i have to show them proff that i bought the unit new?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stretch_@May 11 2004, 06:59 AM
> *would i have to show them proff that i bought the unit new?*


 Yes you would. Yo uhave to be the person that registered the h/u too. When you unhook the battery for whatever reason all you have to do is put the last cd in that was in it and it should be fine. You have 3 tries so if you don't remember which one it is then your screwed. The security feature will lock the radio until you call and have it unlocked.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted+May 11 2004, 07:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10lifted @ May 11 2004, 07:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--stretch_@May 11 2004, 06:59 AM
> *would i have to show them  proff that i bought the unit new?*


Yes you would. Yo uhave to be the person that registered the h/u too. When you unhook the battery for whatever reason all you have to do is put the last cd in that was in it and it should be fine. You have 3 tries so if you don't remember which one it is then your screwed. The security feature will lock the radio until you call and have it unlocked.[/b][/quote]
It's not the last CD that was in it. That would be dumb. You could steal it, then eject the CD and put it back in and it woudl work. You set a CD key, which is the CD you choose when you set it. You put THAT CD in, and it will unlock it. The problem lies in when you lose the CD or forget which one it is. Anywho, they will want proof of ownership (though when purchased used I dunno how they handle that).


----------



## stretch (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+May 11 2004, 09:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ May 11 2004, 09:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the last CD that was in it. That would be dumb. You could steal it, then eject the CD and put it back in and it woudl work. You set a CD key, which is the CD you choose when you set it. You put THAT CD in, and it will unlock it. The problem lies in when you lose the CD or forget which one it is. Anywho, they will want proof of ownership (though when purchased used I dunno how they handle that).[/b][/quote]
well looks like i have another radio to add to the pile of broke and locked up radios. oh well least i didnt pay anything for this one and i got a free cd out of it.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+May 11 2004, 10:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ May 11 2004, 10:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the last CD that was in it. That would be dumb. You could steal it, then eject the CD and put it back in and it woudl work. You set a CD key, which is the CD you choose when you set it. You put THAT CD in, and it will unlock it. The problem lies in when you lose the CD or forget which one it is. Anywho, they will want proof of ownership (though when purchased used I dunno how they handle that).[/b][/quote]
Well when my buddy bought a used one it would keep tripping then when he put the cd back in it everything was fine.


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

no u guys r wrong u do not have to be the original owner i got my cd player when i bought my car and they asked me if i was the one who bought it and i said no all they wanted to know is the serial number thats on the unit...its pretty dumb cuz if someone steals it and u dont report it they can get it fixed no problem....the way it works is u have to report it stolen and then when the ppl who stole it calls up to get it fixed they act like they dont know its stolen and the ppl give the eclipse ppl all there info on it and send in the unit and u get it back and eclipse calls the police and gives them all the persons info


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

o and with my cd player 54400 u get 5 tries but if your cd is scratched up it wont read it and it will lock it up


----------

